# Software para pasar de servidor de pruebas a producción

## edgar_uriel84

Hola nuevamente, ahora ando en busca de ideas. Verán el problema se presenta porque tengo una serie de servidores web que usan apache y tienen un buen número de páginas. Actualmente los diseñadores mandan por correo los cambios que hacen a las páginas y los cambios en los servidores de producción se hacen manualmente y uno a uno. El problema es que los diseñadores NO usan los servidores de pruebas, evidentemente cuando cometen errores tenemos discusiones y hay que restaurar las páginas. Lo que pretendo es que los mismos diseñadores actualicen por si mismos las páginas y se vean forzados a usar los servidores de pruebas.

Lo que he pensado (y no se si estoy diciendo algo 100% coherente) es usar Git o un sistema de control de versiones similar para que exista un historial de cambios, y que por medio de algo como rsync se ejecuten los cambios de los servidores de prueba en los servidores de producción. No uso FTP porque eso implicaría que los usuarios ignoraran los servidores de prueba.

La verdad no tengo experiencia en este tipo de implementaciones así que me gustaría que me ayudaran comentando como hacen esto en sus lugares de trabajo, si hay ya una solución completa para estas situaciones, si existe algún documento que me convenga leer o si tienen una mejor idea.

Saludos y gracias de antemano

----------

